# Recent Bikes Direct/Fantom CX Experience



## Subaru_Nation555 (Aug 18, 2009)

I just wanted to add my recent experience with Bikes Direct to the wealth of information already on this site. 

I mostly bike off road and I found myself wanting something for longer trips and errands around town. I did some research and concluded a cyclocross bike was ideal because I wanted the speed of a road bike speed with the ability to tackle the occasional gravel path or mud puddle. My budget was $700 or less. I shopped around at four local bike stores and was not finding anything in my price range I liked (although it should be noted that you have nothing to lose by haggling). I found this forum and read up on Bikes Direct. I knew what to expect when ordering and I knew what I was missing by not getting a bike from my local bike store. 

I ordered a Fantom CX on Sunday and it arrived Thursday. As expected the bike was 90% assembled. I set about installing the stem, handle bars, front brakes, seat and seatpost, pumping up the tires and installing the pedals. The gears did need a little fine tuning but nothing more then playing with the adjustment screws on the rear derailleur. The wheels are a little bit out of true so I will have a shop do that soon. 

I replaced the seat with a WTB Speed V, the pedals with Forte Campus pedals and added a bag, pump and cages. I also bought some Panaracer Urban Max tires which are an improvement on the road.

Anyways, I have put about 75 miles on the bike and I absolutely love it. The bike is fast, rugged and feels very confident over rough bumps and gravel shortcuts.

My only real complaint are the brakes (Tektro Oryx) which have been properly adjusted and are silent but just don't seem to brake that well. I will fine tune some more but I may try some different pads in the future.

I also recommend getting a new seat and pedals right off the bat. I think these are the weakest of the components.

For the price (heck even for the suggested retail price) I think this is a great bike. I have no regrets and no doubt this was a great investment. Just thought I'd share. If anyone is on the fence feel free to PM me and maybe I can provide some more information.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Good call on the pads, I think that helps with many brakes of that type. I saw plenty of those at cross races last year, and all in all its not bad looking bike.


----------



## mijome07 (Mar 25, 2009)

Bought mine last year. First time doing business with bikes direct and I was/am pleased with the bike an their service.

As far as the bike, I've made a few changes. Gonna get new drop bars, saddle, brakes/pads and wheels/tires.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Subaru_Nation555 said:


> My only real complaint are the brakes (Tektro Oryx) which have been properly adjusted and are silent but just don't seem to brake that well. I will fine tune some more but I may try some different pads in the future.


The pads on the Tektro brakes I got from BD were way too hard. Replaced them with Koolstop salmon pads and now have much better braking.


----------

